# Solved: Lost Wireless Network Adapter - Sony Vaio



## Tomofjoy (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi people.

Can you please help?I have a *Sony Vaio* Model *VGN-NS20E *(Vista) that has built-in Wireless. The PC was heavily infected by Virus  and I had to re-install Vista Operating system. The system is now running fine (picture, DVD drive, sound etc )although, it will not detect the Wireless Adapter, hence the wireless will not work.

If I attach the Ethernet cable & the internet works fine.

I went to the manufacturers computer website and downloaded the driver and (I think  ) installed the driver on the laptop. However, it did not help.

The yellow "wireless" light on the front of laptop is not lit, even though it is switched to on.

Am I right in thinking it is the wireless network adapter that isnt working and not the driver as when I go to "Device Manager" and look at the Network Drives, it only shows the wired Ethernet option. This added to the fact the yellow wireless light doesnt come on, on the front makes me think it is the adapter and not the driver.

Is there anyway to find out  and anyway to fix this mess? 

Thanks in advance

 Tom Murray


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sometimes even if you have the switch set to on it could be disabled in the network connections.

Open up your network connections, right click, and make sure it is enabled.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

any yellow ? or ! listed in the device manager


----------



## Tomofjoy (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm I right in thinking you mean open up the 'network and sharing centre'?

If I do there is a icon picture of my pc, a line from this icon right to an icon of the world (internet) with an X in the middle & nothing else. I presume there should be something in the middle of these two icons, but there is noting.

When I click 'view full map' in the top right hand corner it says 'The adapter is not connected'.

Does this make sense?


Regards

Tom


----------



## Tomofjoy (Jun 25, 2012)

Under '*network adapters*' (in the device manager) the only thing there is, is _'Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Ethernet Controller_'. The is no ? or ! next to this

However, under '*Network Adapters*' is '*Other devices*', this does have a* ?* next to it. Under are is the subheadings '_Base System Device_', ' _Network Controller_' & _Unknown device_' - all of these have an* !* next to them (if this has any relivence).


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> However, under 'Network Adapters' is 'Other devices', this does have a ? next to it. Under are is the subheadings 'Base System Device', ' Network Controller' & Unknown device' - all of these have an ! next to them (if this has any relivence).


 yes, thats your missing device

do the following
right click on the device with a yellow!
Properties
Click on the Details Tab
Under Property - drop down 
Select hardware ids
Right click and select all.
Then right click again and select copy.
Copy and paste that here.

The Hardware ID's. VEN & DEV. Look them up here.
http://www.pcidatabase.com/


----------



## Tomofjoy (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey - I thought that the device was missing, but wasn't sure.

Below is the hard ids details

*Base System Device Properties*

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_9045104D&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_9045104D
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_0880

*Network Controller Properties*

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_E007105B&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_E007105B
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&CC_0280

*Unknown Devices*

ACPI\SNY5001
*SNY5001

However, sorry I'm not sure what you mean when you say:-

_The Hardware ID's. VEN & DEV. Look them up here.
http://www.pcidatabase.com/ _

Sorry


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Base System Device Properties


thats your Ricoh Memory Stick Controller - so you need to download that from the sony site



> Network Controller Properties


that the wireless adapter - atheros - so you need to download that from the sony site
this should be the driver
http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en/product/VGN-NS20E_S/downloads/EP0000186117_4675

this should find all the drivers
http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en/product/VGN-NS20E_S/downloads/EP0000221850_5126

use the ethernet connection to get the drivers and use the update

heres the updates page
http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en/product/VGN-NS20E_S/updates


----------



## Tomofjoy (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Etaf

On the Sony site looking for the *Ricoh Memory Stick Controller* & there are (I think) 3 choices under the' *Preinstalled Drivers and Utilities'
*

• Memory Card Reader Writer Driver Ricoh SD 
• Memory Card Reader Writer Driver Richoh MS 
• Memory Card Reader Writer Driver Ricoh SD CPRM

Am I in the right place & do you have anyidea which on to choose?

Thank you

Tom


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may need all three - not near my sony at the moment


----------



## Tomofjoy (Jun 25, 2012)

lol - Oh, ok all three it is then!

I'll let you know how I get on!!

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Tomofjoy (Jun 25, 2012)

OMG - It actually worked!!!!

 Thankyou soooooooooooooooo much!!!

Kindest regards!!


Tom


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

